# RI receives money for lead paint eradication



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

www.turnto10.com/news/2010/dec/13/new-grants-available-combat-lead-poisoning-ar-324875/ 


Rhode Island is receiving some to fight lead poisoning money so other states that have lawsuits might get something in the future


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

I fixed the link it now goes to the correct site


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow a whopping 850k, I am sure the Dupont suits will be up nights wondering how they will make that back.


----------

